# Zimmerman taken into custody



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

For threatening his soon to be ex wife with a gun. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-gun-incident-florida-trayvon-martin/2788443/

If it's true, he's stupid beyond words.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That would be totally stupid as he must know he can't sneeze sideways without it being reported.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If true he would be very dumb, of course on the other hand; an ex-wife knows she could get him in a lot of trouble for making the claim.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> For threatening his soon to be ex wife with a gun.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-gun-incident-florida-trayvon-martin/2788443/
> 
> If it's true, he's stupid beyond words.


But not arrested!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It is possible she's trying to smear him for $$ payoff in the divorce, time will tell.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd like to point out that he was not arrested but brought in for questioning. Also that his situation is precarious and if the female involved is irritated with him-- well who can deny females are good at pushing buttons? (being female myself) I'd chalk this up to break up bitterness.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> I'd chalk this up to break up bitterness.


I'm on wait and see. 

I think it being true and it being a case of her lying are equally possible.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

All I can say is, I wouldn't put it past him.. He don't strike me as a very bright guy...


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

The report is too sketchy to begin defending or casting aspersions on anybody's actions or motives, IMO. I'll wait until more is known.

I found it funny that the report mentions the two speeding stops Mr. Zimmerman has been involved in since the shooting trial. This is pertinent to nothing, and is revealing of the approach the media (or at least this source) is taking in covering him.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

No, the stops aren't pertinent to anything with this, but it does show he's not bright enough to do what ever it takes keep a low profile.. like simply following the rules of the road..


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

He was standing his ground :bow:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I think that it was Abraham Maslow who said, "If the only tool you have is a hammer, you send to see every problem as a nail."


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The man confirmed he was an idiot when he was pulled over twice for speeding not to mention going to the KelTec factory. Note that I said he confirmed he was an idiot. The incident with Martin when he let the kid get close enough to sucker punch him, already screamed idiot.

At this rate, Zimmerman won't be around long.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> The man confirmed he was an idiot when he was pulled over twice for speeding not to mention going to the KelTec factory. Note that I said he confirmed he was an idiot. The incident with Martin when he let the kid get close enough to sucker punch him, already screamed idiot.
> 
> At this rate, Zimmerman won't be around long.


Iffen I could never see or hear of him again, I'd be a happy camper.

The phrase "dumb as a box of rocks" comes to mind.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting that he is spending more time in "investigative custody" for this than he did for shooting someone. Maybe he should ask the Sanford PD to investigate.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

911 call audio

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/shellie-zimmerman-911-call-20205180


----------



## Big country (Dec 25, 2004)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> The report is too sketchy to begin defending or casting aspersions on anybody's actions or motives, IMO. I'll wait until more is known.
> 
> I found it funny that the report mentions the two speeding stops Mr. Zimmerman has been involved in since the shooting trial. This is pertinent to nothing, and is revealing of the approach the media (or at least this source) is taking in covering him.


I wonder if the cops are dogging him 24/7? how many mph over the limit did he have to go to get a ticket?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Why is every event in his life now newsworthy? How many thousands of men were taken into custody today and questioned regarding spouse threatening or battery?? 

It's like the press is still trying to prove he was guilty after the jury found him not guilty. As in - Looky here, he threatened his wife, so he must have murdered that boy, too. 

It is sickening. I think the guy was dumb as a box of rocks for how he handled the incident with Martin. You start out in a car, with a gun, and the cops on the phone, and you end up on the ground getting beat up, you were stupid! But by putting him on trial, the jury spoke that his stupidity was not a criminal act. Alrightee then, it's over. Move along.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

He is now famous, for better or for worse. Famous people get attention, also for better if for worse.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Big country said:


> I wonder if the cops are dogging him 24/7? how many mph over the limit did he have to go to get a ticket?


I read one was 65 in a 40


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

No charges will be filed against him.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> No charges will be filed against him.


His wife opted not to press charges, did you listen to the 911 tape?

I'm no longer on the fence, I think he's a nut job.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Tiempo said:


> He is now famous, for better or for worse. Famous people get attention, also for better if for worse.


I think that this is also another OJ case. A lot of people think Zimmerman got away with murder so they are waiting for him to do something that will get him convicted and sent to prison. If he does not pay for one crime he will pay for something else. And so they watch and wait and it won't be long.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> I think that this is also another OJ case. A lot of people think Zimmerman got away with murder so they are waiting for him to do something that will get him convicted and sent to prison. If he does not pay for one crime he will pay for something else. And so they watch and wait and it won't be long.


He doesn't seem to understand if he goes to prison for anything, convicts will fight over who gets to shank him. He won an acquittal over huge odds with virtually the whole world demanding his head on a platter. Time to work on being obscure.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> His wife opted not to press charges, did you listen to the 911 tape?
> 
> I'm no longer on the fence, I think he's a nut job.


I think that his involvment with Trayvon caused him to start to be irrational. I did not listen to the tape because I just don't care enough. He was found not guility and should have just gone away, but he didn't. It appears the smarts in the family went elsewhere!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Why is his wife divorcing him?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Why is his wife divorcing him?


That is a question I'll bet no one will ever know the answer too. From the outside where I stand and look in, I'd be willing to bet she's gotten herself into a less complicated relationship.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

He was not arrested he was only brought in for questioning and then go. It is a None Story for most of us that know the truth behind George. But SOME still want to see him behind bars. Well it failed this time, as the soon to be X is not even filling charges.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> He was not arrested he was only brought in for questioning and then go. It is a None Story for most of us that know the truth behind George. But SOME still want to see him behind bars. Well it failed this time, as the soon to be X is not even filling charges.


Well, did he punch his father-in-law in the nose or didn't he?


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

Maybe we should rename the forum to The Homesteading Enquirer


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> He was not arrested he was only brought in for questioning and then go. It is a None Story for most of us that know the truth behind George. But SOME still want to see him behind bars. Well it failed this time, as the soon to be X is not even filling charges.


[YOUTUBE]3rkeYNXS2-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

The police said no gun was involved!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So? She is not pressing charges is she? Did G. get arrested? Was There ANY warrants issued?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

The police said no gun was involved! I guess she lied!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> The police said no gun was involved! I guess she lied!


Then why did his lawyer say he had his gun on him?

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/09/us-usa-florida-zimmerman-idUSBRE9880XN20130909



> Zimmerman's attorney Mark O'Mara blamed the incident on "fallout" from the Martin case, as well as heightened emotions over the impending divorce. "No one is filing charges against anybody," he said, adding that he had heard the 911 call. "Emotions are running very high," he added.
> O'Mara confirmed Zimmerman had his gun on him. "He was armed ... He put his hand (on the gun) to make sure it was holstered," he said. "He knows how to carry responsibly."
> Police initially took away Zimmerman's gun, but O'Mara said it was later returned to his client.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> The police said no gun was involved!


_Police confiscated George Zimmermanâs gun for the time being, which is standard procedure, but he was âfree to go,â according to Hudson._
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...o-incident-between-george-zimmerman-wife?lite

Evidently there was a gun. The police have it.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> The police have it.


Had it.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

It was on google news! The story said he had no gun!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tiempo said:


> Then why did his lawyer say he had his gun on him?
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/09/us-usa-florida-zimmerman-idUSBRE9880XN20130909


Maybe his lawyer forgot which case he was talking about.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> It was on google news! The story said he had no gun!


Yep, police found no gun and his estranged wife has backtracked on her claim he had a gun. She also claimed he hit her dad in the nose leaving a mark. Police found no evidence an assault had occurred.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-gun-incident-florida-trayvon-martin/2788443/

If I was Zimmerman, I would claim PTSD from the hell government put him through in the Martin case and get on disability.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it is a set up. She has been offered big big bucks to rake him over the coals.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

davel745 said:


> I think it is a set up. She has been offered big big bucks to rake him over the coals.


I don't think so; there was a witness (a guy who was working in a neighbor's yard) who saw everything that happened outside. Plus she could have pressed charges and it seems there was enough evidence to make it stick considering her father was hit in the face and injured by George.

I think Ms. Z is just tired of all the drama, wants to live in peace, and he came over there (without calling first) demanding his things. Him hitting her father and threatening them was just the last straw and she picked up the phone because she was scared. She probably didn't press charges because when she came to her senses, she realized what another media circus this was going to be if she continued with the case.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Karen said:


> I don't think so; there was a witness (a guy who was working in a neighbor's yard) who saw everything that happened outside. Plus she could have pressed charges and it seems there was enough evidence to make it stick considering her father was hit in the face and injured by George.
> 
> I think Ms. Z is just tired of all the drama, wants to live in peace, and he came over there (without calling first) demanding his things. Him hitting her father and threatening them was just the last straw and she picked up the phone because she was scared. She probably didn't press charges because when she came to her senses, she realized what another media circus this was going to be if she continued with the case.


But the article says the police found no evidence of an assault on her father. Surely they could see a mark, bump, or something if Zimmerman had really hit him.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Karen How do you know he was hit in the face. just because a known liar said so. She has been paid off big time so the racists wont lose face.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I considered she might by lying until I heard the 911 recording...there's no way on earth she's that good of an actress, that was the voice of a terrified woman. 

Something is afoot, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

davel745 said:


> She has been paid off big time so the racists wont lose face.


That's unlikely. I'd rather believe that they're having severe marital problems.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The whole incident smells funny to me. Claims he has a gun and is threatening to shoot them but a gun wasn't found on him? No evidence of assault? And then they won't press charges?

Who can blame anyone who suspects she is lying about the whole thing?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Someone is lying. Zimmerman's own lawyer said not only that Zimmerman had a gun but that the police took it for a while then gave it back. 

Doesn't that strike anyone as fishy? It's like he's being protected somehow.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

During the canonization process for George Zimmerman, this incident will probably become known as "The Miracle of the Disappearing Gun."


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Obviously the news reports are different from what his lawyer says. From the USA Today story:

_"Deputy Police Chief Colin Morgan said officers did not recover a gun, and Bracknell said Shellie Zimmerman later dropped her claim that a gun was involved."_

I doubt this story will have much life. Just another day in the life of people who happened to be in the headlines over a story that was made into a big deal by the liberal media and our race-baiting president.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Karen said:


> I don't think so; there was a witness (a guy who was working in a neighbor's yard) who saw everything that happened outside. Plus she could have pressed charges and it seems there was enough evidence to make it stick considering her father was hit in the face and injured by George.
> 
> I think Ms. Z is just tired of all the drama, wants to live in peace, and he came over there (without calling first) demanding his things. Him hitting her father and threatening them was just the last straw and she picked up the phone because she was scared. She probably didn't press charges because when she came to her senses, she realized what another media circus this was going to be if she continued with the case.


After reading more it smells worse than a week old fish on the river bank.

If there had been a 'domestic disturbance' someone (him or her) would be locked up no matter if one of the partners wanted it or not. That's the law in every state I know of. That means if there had been one little piece of evidence he (as the husband) had threatened her (as the wife) with harm he'd been locked up, not released.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds to me like his wife is as big a liar as he is.. .OH WAIT.. that's right, this isn't the first time she got caught lying...

BTW, anyone see her daddies house.. Looks like he has a decent job... I'm guessing he's so proud of his daughter..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Karen said:


> I don't think so; there was a witness (a guy who was working in a neighbor's yard) who saw everything that happened outside. Plus she could have pressed charges and it seems there was enough evidence to make it stick considering her father was hit in the face and injured by George.
> 
> I think Ms. Z is just tired of all the drama, wants to live in peace, and he came over there (without calling first) demanding his things. Him hitting her father and threatening them was just the last straw and she picked up the phone because she was scared. She probably didn't press charges because when she came to her senses, she realized what another media circus this was going to be if she continued with the case.


I don't think we've heard the last of George Zimmerman. He seems to be self-destructing. If he doesn't get some kind of help soon he'll find himself behind bars. It's just as simple as that.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> I don't think we've heard the last of George Zimmerman. He seems to be self-destructing. If he doesn't get some kind of help soon he'll find himself behind bars. It's just as simple as that.


Is he self destructing or is he being destroyed by the bigots (Obama, Holder, etc.)?
It's a fact the bigots lied and tried to make a case against American gun owners with their racist crap.
Obama isn't one to take defeat laying down, he will destroy the lives of those who thwart his will.
He's done it before, he'll continue to do it as long as his idiot followers make excuses for him and the other bigots.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I don't think we've heard the last of George Zimmerman. He seems to be self-destructing. If he doesn't get some kind of help soon he'll find himself behind bars. It's just as simple as that.


Put that kind of media attention on your life and what do you think would happen?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Very interesting comments. Note the rush to judgement and the lack of follow up to check the latest facts? They mirror previous beliefs. Was George living at his father-in-laws house as reported? What happened to the supposed gun? Seems the police aren't buying the story. 

Ms. Zimmerman may have some new legal problems for turning in a false 911 call. Based on the police info, it appears that Ms. Zimmerman is trying to stack the divorce deck in her favor. What better way than play on the media inspired belief that George is a violent murderer rather than an idiot that allowed himself to be sucker punched by a thug?

My guess is another scumbag lawyer is involved. 

From the police:

"We did not find a gun, did not locate a weapon," said Zach Hudson, public information officer with the Lake Mary Police Department. "Nobody ever saw a gun. A gun is not part of this story.""

"According to authorities, Shellie's father did not have any visible injuries. In the 911 call, Shellie asked the dispatcher to send paramedics because her father's nose looked like it was broken." 

"There are also other inconsistencies police pointed to on the 911. Shellie told dispatchers that officers arrived and had their guns drawn. She said George was sitting in his car. Fearing George would start shooting, she told the dispatcher her and her father were going inside.

According to police, George was not in his car when they arrived but was standing in the yard. They say he was also very cooperative and allowed police to search his person.

After being questioned by police, Shellie left the home with her attorney. Police explained that George has been living in his father-in-law's home. It was just last week that Shellie Zimmerman filed for divorce."

http://www.abcactionnews.com/dpp/ne...s-shellie-zimmerman-made-to-911#ixzz2egdi3IQ5


​


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

*Local police chief has 'concerns' about Zimmerman*
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...olice-chief-has-concerns-about-zimmerman?lite

Evidently the police chief and I share the same concerns.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Zimmerman is not a wise man. Even if you believe everything he said in the Treyvon Martin case he is not a wise man.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Nevada said:


> *Local police chief has 'concerns' about Zimmerman*
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...olice-chief-has-concerns-about-zimmerman?lite
> 
> Evidently the police chief and I share the same concerns.


Seems to me the chief needs to have a lawyer go with him on investigations because he needs *someone *around who knows something about the law. Here's a quote from him from the article:

_âWe did not have the authority to search his truck. He DID have a firearm in the truck. Having a firearm is not a violation of Florida law,â Bracknell wrote._

The 911 tape said Zimmerman was in his car which is MORE than enough PC to search his vehicle, both passenger and cargo areas.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

watcher said:


> The 911 tape said Zimmerman was in his car which is MORE than enough PC to search his vehicle, both passenger and cargo areas.


I'm not expert on Florida law, but isn't that only when there is a crime being investigated? The police were there to intervene in a domestic dispute, not to investigate a crime.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Terri said:


> Zimmerman is not a wise man. Even if you believe everything he said in the Treyvon Martin case he is not a wise man.


Wisdom is accumulated scars. I'll bet he has more now than he did before, even if it's not up to your standards yet.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Zimmerman seems to be his own worse enemy who has to learn the hard way. It seems odd that he was living at his father-in-law's with his wife living elsewhere. If he hasn't learned from the episode his wife staged with 911, he is a moron.

He's providing way too much info to anyone looking for revenge. Others that have become obvious candidates for retribution have gone silent doing what they need for their own good. Not Zimmerman. Obviously the latest episode wasn't initiated by him. Still he should have avoided his soon to be ex. He didn't need his residence disclosed.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

That guy must feel like absolutely EVERYONE in the world hates him. If I were him, I would find a new spot in the world to live. Come back later. Time, lots of time has a way of smoothing over things. 
(Maybe he can find a large population of "White Hispanics" to fit in with somewhere.) (said tongue in cheek)


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmmm, looks like she has a problem.

Shellie Zimmerman Arrested and Charged with Battery Against George Zimmerman - See more at: http://nationalreport.net/shellie-z...orge-zimmerman/#sthash.2grI4igA.VWYwTUps.dpuf

National Report>In a stunning turn of events, police in Lake Mary Florida have retrived video from the broken iPad of Shellie Zimmerman indicating that she had LIED about the actions of George Zimmerman and that SHE was the aggressor in the alleged attack reported earlier this week.

Police spokesman Zach Hudson was interviewed just a few hours ago and had this to say: âThis is definitely not over, we live in a video world, we live in an electronics age, and an iPad was being used to record the events.â

- See more at: http://nationalreport.net/shellie-z...orge-zimmerman/#sthash.2grI4igA.VWYwTUps.dpuf


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Watch me choke on my level of 'not surprised'. Today's culture allows for females to behave like this and think they are above everything. When you hear Zimmerman was living with his FiL and combine that with the cops saying they found no evidence to support her bogus 911 call? Hopefully he can get out of this debacle better than the last one.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I wasn't surprised when a few here jumped to the conclusion Zimmerman was the aggressor. The whole bit about punching the father-in-law and threatening them with a gun didn't pass the sniff test.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

no really said:


> Hmmm, looks like she has a problem.
> 
> Shellie Zimmerman Arrested and Charged with Battery Against George Zimmerman - See more at: http://nationalreport.net/shellie-z...orge-zimmerman/#sthash.2grI4igA.VWYwTUps.dpuf
> 
> ...


And THIS is in part is why we are in such a mess as a country.

When people are willing to spread nonsense such as this without question, without spending two minutes to look a little deeper, without noticing that so called 'news' is brought to you by the same site with headlines such as, "Michelle Bachmann is dead at 63", or "Vivid entertainment to release porn video starring Casey Anthony and George Zimmerman"

Or how about, "Is Obama possessed by Ghaddafi's ghost causing him to masturbate to Iranian hostage murder videos?"


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jumping to conclusions seems to have no idea logical boundary.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Took longer than I thought for the shoot the messenger comment. Question is it wrong or not? I feel the same way about most main stream media, that is why I prefer to dig deeper, not take everything at face value. Take all the reports add them together and figure it out.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Took longer than I thought for the shoot the messenger comment.


Um, the messenger is fake.



> Question is it wrong or not?


You still have to ask?



> that is why I prefer to dig deeper, not take everything at face value.


Evidence suggests otherwise.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Just goes to show, if the headline isn't on ARFCOM or Drudge, you should question it's seriousness.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> Um, the messenger is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some look at evidence through a scope of wishful thinking, most of the evidence so far is pointing to Shellie lying. Leave behind preconceived notions and look at the retractions made after reports to the police. :banana:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Some look at evidence through a scope of wishful thinking


Apparently.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

LOL, it can go both ways for sure. But for me I don't really care I just prefer rational investigation as opposed to slant, spin and some people's idea of political correctness. :rock:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I get satire, but not this kind of satire. When The Onion does satire there is something about the story that's outrageous to the point of being funny, which also reveals that the store is satire. I don't see that with this story.

This story simply reports facts that aren't true. It was also posted here as if it were fact. I fail to see the humor in that. This story isn't satire, it's just a false article.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I get satire, but not this kind of satire. When The Onion does satire there is something about the story that's outrageous to the point of being funny, which also reveals that the store is satire. I don't see that with this story.
> 
> This story simply reports facts that aren't true. It was also posted here as if it were fact. I fail to see the humor in that. This story isn't satire, it's just a false article.


Agreed. I'm seeing a lot of it lately, outrageous lies posing as satire to garner circulation and views = money.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Basically, going though that site, it seems to me it is only to make fun of and belittle people whose philosophy is one they disagree with. It's not about humor it's about ruffling feathers.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

CraterCove said:


> Basically, going though that site, it seems to me it is only to make fun of and belittle people whose philosophy is one they disagree with. It's not about humor it's about ruffling feathers.


It's about directing traffic for dollars by any means.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

And maybe he's having mental/emotional issues because he killed someone. Not that unusual...
Bravado aside, the reality of killing another human being is different from talking about it.
I know of a police officer who was having issues after a traumatic event, and she started shoplifting. She was caught in a store she* knew* had security cameras everywhere! It was surmised that it was really a cry for help, as she couldn't admit she was having a problem dealing with what had happened. In her case, she was ordered to counseling, and allowed to resign several months later.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

backwoods said:


> And maybe he's having mental/emotional issues because he killed someone. Not that unusual...
> Bravado aside, the reality of killing another human being is different from talking about it.
> I know of a police officer who was having issues after a traumatic event, and she started shoplifting. She was caught in a store she* knew* had security cameras everywhere! It was surmised that it was really a cry for help, as she couldn't admit she was having a problem dealing with what had happened. In her case, she was ordered to counseling, and allowed to resign several months later.


That goes back to what I said days ago; that he needs to get help.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

The reason why Zimmerman has not gone to ground and kept his nose clean like any right minded person would do is pretty simple: he wants fame. He is a classic case of someone looking for their 15 minutes and once he got his he wants more. He keeps himself in the media with outrageous stunts like going to the gun factory and the high speed tickets and the domestic call. I expect more of these in the future. I wouldn't be surprised to see him looking for a reality show or something like it. 

As for why him and his wife are splitting up it's because he is having an affair and it is most likely his second one. It's out there with all the other news on him.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nevada said:


> That goes back to what I said days ago; that he needs to get help.


Like I said...

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...allegedly-pointing-shotgun-at-girlfriend?lite


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do you think he was always 'off' or do you think that since he has taken another human beings life, he is suffering from PTSD? or worse?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> do you think he was always 'off' or do you think that since he has taken another human beings life, he is suffering from PTSD? or worse?


I'm not close enough to know for sure, but I suspect that the not-guilty verdict has emboldened him.

Being charged with domestic violence, even misdemeanor domestic violence, he could lose his right to own a gun. As I said during the Trayvon Martin case, I'm not totally comfortable with his carrying a gun. He hasn't shown good judgement.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I think that he has always been off. There was an accusation from a prior girlfriend before he married Shelly. There is also the attack on the undercover police officer. This isn't new behavior. He's just never gotten more than a slap on the wrist to correct the behavior.

Last week, we heard that there would be no charges pressed stemming from the September incident with his wife and father-in-law. His wife says that he thinks he's invincible. Hubby and I discussed that it would only be a little while before he did something else. Of course, we didn't think he'd be arrested again before the New Year!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Considering the fact that he had a domestic violence charge before Trayvon I think it's safe to say he has always been off.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

All I can do is shake my head at this point. Zimmerman, you need to cool your jets dude. Find a different kind of girl and get a patch of earth and settle your dumb tail-less end down.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

CraterCove said:


> All I can do is shake my head at this point. Zimmerman, you need to cool your jets dude. Find a different kind of girl and get a patch of earth and settle your dumb tail-less end down.


After 3 domestic violence charges against 3 different women he needs to stay away from women period. And really you are going for the blame it on the women angle?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> After 3 domestic violence charges against 3 different women he needs to stay away from women period. And really you are going for the blame it on the women angle?


Being female and having lots of female relatives, yes I am actually. Especially since being against Zimmerman and saying oh how evil and awful he is can be such a lucrative little scheme. Yes.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Zimmerman has proven his critics right. He has a pattern of physical wrongs against others. This will not be the last. I see a jail sentence in his future.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It 'appears' he has no self-control, no self-discipline, and an entitlement issue.
Like, he can just do whatever he wants, and get away with it....Super Pan with his Teflon cape, if you know what I mean.

He got away with murder......so Mr. Sociopath now thinks / believes he is invincible.

Personally, I think he is VERY dangerous, because of his mindset.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not going to claim to have close personal knowledge of his mindset. Self defense isn't murder. Getting yourself into relationships with females that you don't get along with and can't handle to the point of threatening them? Well that's plain stupid. Not that I don't believe for an instant that there are people willing to set him up now.

I'm sure that family he dragged out of a crashed vehicle is rather thankful for his impulsive nature.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

CraterCove said:


> Being female and having lots of female relatives, yes I am actually. Especially since being against Zimmerman and saying oh how evil and awful he is can be such a lucrative little scheme. Yes.


The first report was before he ever got famous.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

From the basic description of what happened I think it's likely that he'll get a conviction on misdemeanor domestic violence. Honestly, I don't know what his defense might be for the facts.

But the critical thing about that conviction is that if it happens he'll lose his right to own a handgun. That's going to hurt him, since he has a lot of enemies from followers of the Trayvon Martin case. His lawyer will almost certainly be looking for a plea deal that drops the domestic violence charge.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Zimmerman's girlfriend takes it all back. :stars:

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...s-allegations-he-threatened-her-with-gun?lite

Something very strange going on here.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

You know... I have heard it's a bad idea to take up with the crazy chicks--- the exact wording would get me demerits here. Zimmerman should take that advice.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Zimmerman is probably a guy that would be fun to sit down with and have a few beers. He's failed as a business partner. He seems to either bring out the worse in women or pick partners that are borderline whackos. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't his current flame, really inferno, the same one who he traded complaints with before he got married? 

Zimmerman's the poster boy for poor judgement. I think his heart is in the right place even if some of his other body parts aren't.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just saw on the Today show that Zimmerman is asking the judge to change the terms of his bail. Evidently the terms were for him to stay away from his girlfriend, which is standard for domestic violence cases. Zimmerman is now asking for those terms to be modified so he can see her. Here's a clip.

http://www.today.com/video/today/53788315/#53788344

I'm not sure that this is a good idea. There could easily be another domestic dispute incident as a result. I'll be interested to see what the judge does.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

They need to put him before Judge Judy--- she wouldn't have a problem telling him he's thinking with the wrong end of his anatomy.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Multiple incidences, some from before the Martin case. The common denominator in all of them is him.

Someone got to her. I'm really starting to believe that this man is protected by some powerful people and it's getting creepy.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup, but not as creepy as people putting a price on the man's head and not having any sort of thing done about it. Pretty sure it's illegal to offer money for people's deaths.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, who does the guy think he is, Obama? Come to think of it, Zimmerman may be more Black than Obama.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Terri said:


> Zimmerman is not a wise man. Even if you believe everything he said in the Treyvon Martin case he is not a wise man.


I guess I wont ask him what tires I should put on my car LOL


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I certainly wouldn't ask him if he approved of a chick I was dating.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

In the case involving Trayvon Martin, I thought Zimmerman was in the right.... now I am not so sure. He definitely needs to be investigated.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not a Zimmerman "fan", I only care about the facts and justice. If he is guilty he should deal with the consequences. Regardless, I believe he was innocent based on the facts of the Martin case, or at least there wasnt enough evidence to convict.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

HerseyMI said:


> In the case involving Trayvon Martin, I thought Zimmerman was in the right.... now I am not so sure. He definitely needs to be investigated.


I wonder just what people would find in all of ours lives that they could go all over the internet and gnit pick to death. Yeah perhaps most of us have never been in a situation where we had to make any kind of life altering or ending choice over a matter of seconds but for these other things? 

He who is not guilty of sin, let him be the one to cast the first stone.

All I am ever going to say about him is that he, like a lot of other guys, seems to choose the girls that make him crazy. I doubt it's an investigatable offense.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> Multiple incidences, some from before the Martin case. The common denominator in all of them is him.
> 
> Someone got to her. I'm really starting to believe that this man is protected by some powerful people and it's getting creepy.


I've thought this from the beginning. I even mentioned the previous incidences when everyone said he'd never had issues before. IMO, he got away with murder, just like OJ did, but because it was a black teen that was killed it was shrugged off.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> All I am ever going to say about him is that he, like a lot of other guys, seems to choose the girls that make him crazy.


Or perhaps he's just crazy all on his own.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

All the people here who think that defending themselves against someone on top of them and actively hitting them on the concrete is wrong I really hope I hear that you did right and lifted not a finger nor weapon against the attacker. Since when if having your life threatened an appropriate response to someone following you and then going back to their car.

Sorry but Zimmerman isn't the one who took advantage if mentally disabled girls sexually in exchange for candy. And last I knew he never got caught with Burglary tools and stolen property. He defended the security of his neighborhood and will never live a 'normal' life again. Probably anyone who gets involved with him from this point onward in his life will be someone using him. Not to mention that every mistake he ever made or will make will now be under the microscope for people like you and me, from the comfort of our normal lives can make fun of him, judge him, hate him and whatever else.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

CraterCove said:


> All the people here who think that defending themselves against someone on top of them and actively hitting them on the concrete is wrong I really hope I hear that you did right and lifted not a finger nor weapon against the attacker. Since when if having your life threatened an appropriate response to someone following you and then going back to their car.
> 
> Sorry but Zimmerman isn't the one who took advantage if mentally disabled girls sexually in exchange for candy. And last I knew he never got caught with Burglary tools and stolen property. He defended the security of his neighborhood and will never live a 'normal' life again. Probably anyone who gets involved with him from this point onward in his life will be someone using him. Not to mention that every mistake he ever made or will make will now be under the microscope for people like you and me, from the comfort of our normal lives can make fun of him, judge him, hate him and whatever else.


Since when do you follow an unarmed teenager, getting out of the vehicle, even after being told that wasn't needed, then shooting and killing the unarmed teen appropriate and legal activities? I don't know about the other accusations you mentioned, but Martin was not on trial. He was the murdered victim.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not arguing points of the case with people who don't know anything about it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

CraterCove said:


> I'm not arguing points of the case with people who don't know anything about it.


Good move! You're smarter than I am. 

Nothing beats a great marketing effort as exemplified by the Saint Trayvon extravaganza. Unfortunately not many have a direct link to the White House to cue the president for his cameo in the production. They'll have to buy thier celebrity endorsement.

If this was the old days Saint Trayvon relics would be placed in churches. Now all you can get is a crummy hoodie as a souvenir.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> I've thought this from the beginning. I even mentioned the previous incidences when everyone said he'd never had issues before. IMO, he got away with murder, just like OJ did, but because it was a black teen that was killed it was shrugged off.


Going to trial for 2nd degree murder is not getting it "shrugged off". I'm not impressed with the guy either, I wanted to see him tried for at least manslaughter. I honestly thought they had charged him with Murder 2 so they could work a manslaughter plea bargain. But, I was wrong. The circumstances and facts were examined in a court of law, and he was found not guilty by the jury. The end.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

CraterCove said:


> I'm not arguing points of the case with people who don't know anything about it.


Ok, have a nice day.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

MO_cows said:


> Going to trial for 2nd degree murder is not getting it "shrugged off". I'm not impressed with the guy either, I wanted to see him tried for at least manslaughter. I honestly thought they had charged him with Murder 2 so they could work a manslaughter plea bargain. But, I was wrong. The circumstances and facts were examined in a court of law, and he was found not guilty by the jury. The end.


OJ was also found not guilty, and I didn't believe he was innocent either. I have lived in Sanford and know the good ole boy mindset of that town. I also watched every minute of the trial, and disagree with the jury. I'm entitled to my opinion, same as anyone else in this forum. I figure, in the end, God is the ultimate judge, so we may never know the truth, but God does and will judge accordingly.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

CraterCove said:


> All the people here who think that defending themselves against someone on top of them and actively hitting them on the concrete is wrong I really hope I hear that you did right and lifted not a finger nor weapon against the attacker. Since when if having your life threatened an appropriate response to someone following you and then going back to their car.
> 
> Sorry but Zimmerman isn't the one who took advantage if mentally disabled girls sexually in exchange for candy. And last I knew he never got caught with Burglary tools and stolen property. He defended the security of his neighborhood and will never live a 'normal' life again. Probably anyone who gets involved with him from this point onward in his life will be someone using him. Not to mention that every mistake he ever made or will make will now be under the microscope for people like you and me, from the comfort of our normal lives can make fun of him, judge him, hate him and whatever else.


Got to agree.

big rockpile


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nevada said:


> I just saw on the Today show that Zimmerman is asking the judge to change the terms of his bail. Evidently the terms were for him to stay away from his girlfriend, which is standard for domestic violence cases. Zimmerman is now asking for those terms to be modified so he can see her. Here's a clip.
> 
> http://www.today.com/video/today/53788315/#53788344
> 
> I'm not sure that this is a good idea. There could easily be another domestic dispute incident as a result. I'll be interested to see what the judge does.


The more I think about this the more I see how difficult this will be for the judge. Two things are certain:

1. Zimmerman will be involved in another domestic dispute.
2. The dispute will involve firearms.

If the judge approves this request and someone gets hurt, people will question his wisdom. He pretty much has to call for an evidentiary hearing where he hears testimony from both Zimmerman and the girlfriend.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

What amazes me is the so-called girl friend stated on the Piers Morgan show that Trayvon attacked Zimmerman. It was Trayvon, for whatever reason, that decided to attack.

Piers Morgan was stunned! So was the audience. The entire Trayvon Martin extravaganza was a public relations scam. The people bragged about it.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got a theory about this Zimmerman guy. 

I think he has some form of PTSD.

A friend of mine killed someone in a car wreck. Friend was following all the rules of the road and ended up colliding with a car full of folks who weren't...they were speeding, on the wrong side of the road, and not wearing their seat belts. No charges were ever filed against her. It was not even ever questioned by the authorities that she was not at fault. 

However, late at night, after a few drinks, she would tell me about how she can't deal with causing the death of another person. She knew, logically, that the death wasn't her fault, but she was really, really messed up in the head that she killed another person.

I think he has some major guilt going on about killing another human being. Even though he had a right to protect himself, like my friend he can't deal with what happened.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

There were incidents before the killing


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> There were incidents before the killing


Where those incidents of killing--- or even incidents that for other people indicated that they were wanton killers? Or does it just make you feel better and tucked in at night to think this dude was a murderer instead of a killer?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Tiempo is referring to Veronica Zuazo who was Zimmerman's ex-fiancee before marrying wife Shellie. Seems Ms. Zuazo and Zimmerman got back together after Zimmerman's acquittal which is the reason for the break up and confrontation if you believe newspaper reports.

Ms. Zuazo was the woman who had a protection order against Zimmerman years ago. It's odd they're all kissy, kissy now after violent George scared her so bad back then.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2417007/George-Zimmermans-fiancee-affair-with.html

The other incident that Tiempo is referring to is Zimmerman pushed an undercover cop in an incident involving a friend. Compared to murder that's small change. But that's what the folks who believed the media campaign against Zimmerman will pull out time and time again to prove, in their minds, that Zimmerman is a premeditated murderer.

The same folks continue to be confused about the timeline of events. Zimmerman was already out of the car when the dispatcher suggested he not follow. Everything indicates that when Zimmerman turned around to retrace his steps he gave Trayvon the opportunity to surprise him from behind and attack him as stated by the so-called girl friend on television.

*That proves beyond a doubt what happened.* *Trayvon went after Zimmerman to give him a beat down.* In that instance he was dumber than Zimmerman.

The real Zimmerman's not a cold blooded murderer. He is a killer only due to circumstances. *He was acting within his rights to protect himself.[/ b] In reality he's more of an idiot than anything else. And like many men his age he lets his other head do the thinking for him.

The Martin Zimmerman incident proves how many people believe if its on TV it must be true. I'm trying to figure out how they're wrapping their minds around Obama's "If you like your healthcare plan you can keep it." barefaced lie. After all it was on TV so Obama had to be telling the truth! People due to prejudice will focus on the facts that support their opinion and assign them preeminent importance while completely ignoring incontrovertible information that absolutely proves the opposite.*


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Darren said:


> Tiempo is referring to Veronica Zuazo who was Zimmerman's ex-fiancee before marrying wife Shellie. Seems Ms. Zuazo and Zimmerman got back together after Zimmerman's acquittal which is the reason for the break up and confrontation if you believe newspaper reports.
> 
> Ms. Zuazo was the woman who had a protection order against Zimmerman years ago. It's odd they're all kissy, kissy now after violent George scared her so bad back then.
> 
> ...


*


Umm, I don't believe Zimmerman or the news media regarding the case, I watched the trial, AND, I never did believe a word Obama said.*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Do you believe Rachel Jeantel lied on the Piers Morgan show? 

Did you wonder why the lawyer lied to the world about her age and why Trayvon's mother was allowed to be present when she was interviewed by the prosecution?

Are you aware of the lie that she was Trayvon's girlfriend to add credence to the publicity campaign's claims?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Darren said:


> Do you believe Rachel Jeantel lied on the Piers Morgan show?
> 
> Did you wonder why the lawyer lied to the world about her age and why Trayvon's mother was allowed to be present when she was interviewed by the prosecution?
> 
> Are you aware of the lie that she was Trayvon's girlfriend to add credence to the publicity campaign's claims?


I didn't watch any of the interveiws she gave, just saw what was said in the courtroom. Having said that, she didn't seem that bright to me, and she wasn't the one on trial, or the victim.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm not comparing anything to murder, that's an imagination leap. I simply commented on a pattern of erratic behavior.

I think the man has anger issues and I'm curious about multiple incidences of reported domestic violence over several years with different women that always get backtracked. The old, "where there's smoke there's fire"

People who support him are twisting themselves inside out to make excuses for him, I believe that when you see these patterns and one person is the common denominator then the simplest explanation is highly likely to be closest to the truth..that he has anger issues. 

When the accusations keep getting withdrawn it stinks to me of people getting to the accusers. I have a gut feeling that he is a dangerous man who is being protected.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The people I know with anger issues do things like knock their wives teeth out because they dropped a rifle, argue with cops and generally proceed to punching when someone them off. Zimmerman according to reports from police was always cooperative. If he has anger issues, it's not as obvious as some think.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Zimmerman according to reports from police was always cooperative


Except for court ordered anger management classes in 2005 for going after a cop.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How does that make him a murderer? Remember a big part of the publicity campaign was to portray Zimmerman as a cold-blooded murderer. In other words he stalked Trayvon with the intent to kill. Do you equate cold-blooded with anger? I though cold-blooded means without emotion. Anger obviously involves emotions.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'll repeat, I said nothing about murder. I spoke of a pattern of erratic, aggressive behavior which some people want to blame on anything but him.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> I'll repeat, I said nothing about murder. I spoke of a pattern of erratic, aggressive behavior which some people want to blame on anything but him.


You don't need to prove anything. Just stand back and let Zimmerman self-destruct, which he almost certainly will. He has a history of violent episodes, usually involving a gun, and I'm confident that it's going to happen again. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I agree, it will be something. He just can't contain himself.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

All charges have been dropped.

_Prosecutors could have proceeded with the case despite Scheibe's change of heart, but State Attorney Phil Archer said "there is no reasonable likelihood of successful prosecution" without her cooperation or corroborating witnesses and evidence._
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/12/11/george-zimmerman-domestic-violence/3990653/


----------

